# fw-190's in the usa



## mikey888 (Apr 1, 2008)

besides seattle and dayton, where are there fw190's that can be viewed? also, are there flug werks 190's that have been put together that can be viewed? thanks, mikey


----------



## Violator (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Mikey,

I was just looking at another thread on this board called "Texas Air Museum - Stinson Field." It's in or near San Antonio, and someone posted a couple pics he took there of a 190.


----------

